# Little girl C&C please



## kayliana (May 1, 2010)




----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 1, 2010)

Ok....is it just me , or is this girl ....grey? And photo shopped into the other picture?.....

I don't think any of the picture matches....suitcase..skin tone...and to me I just get the feel someone dropped this cute kid off--in a suitcase--in some grassy road side patch
...just my opinion.

I just am not feeling it . Sorry.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (May 1, 2010)

I agree with the above ^.

Also, the eyes look WAY too clear. Almost creepy clear if you know what I mean. Not saying the girl looks creepy. She's a cute kid, just the PP on the eyes looks odd to me.


----------



## Christie Photo (May 1, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I don't think any of the picture matches....suitcase..skin tone...and to me I just get the feel someone dropped this cute kid off--in a suitcase--in some grassy road side patch
> ...just my opinion.



And mine too.

My thought process went:  Why is this sweet thing in a suitcase?  OH!  Why is it out in the yard?  Polka dots?

And, yes...  she's a bit grey, though she does have a sweet lil face.

-Pete


----------



## cnutco (May 1, 2010)

This is all kind of weirdness!!!


----------



## Steve Reddin (May 1, 2010)

Hi,

Afraid I have to agree with cnutco, the first thing that popped into my head here was 'Village of the Damned' 

Additionally, the bottom of the image is a little empty and is not balanced well as the child's head is a little high for me. As there is something in the background that would be evident if you recomposed, perhaps a shot for a slightly higher angle would be appropriate here. 

Steve


----------



## Sbuxo (May 1, 2010)

Yes, I agree. As soon as the photo came up I got creeped out by the 'zombie' skin. -_- Fix that and then her right arm is going to be still really blown out, as it is now.


----------



## kayliana (May 1, 2010)

I lowered the saturation.  However, I don't think it's "creepy".  Have any of you seen pictures of little kids in studios?  They are always in a flower pot or angel wings or some weird thing.  I can see why you think she looks a little grey, but I still like the idea.  Thanks.


----------



## Live_free (May 1, 2010)

kayliana said:


> I lowered the saturation.  However, I don't think it's "creepy".  Have any of you seen pictures of little kids in studios?  They are always in a flower pot or angel wings or some weird thing.  I can see why you think she looks a little grey, but I still like the idea.  Thanks.



The problem with asking for CC then telling everyone they are wrong on their CC because you like it is that no one will give you CC after a while. Embrace what some say and forget what others say, don't take it personal. 

Now about the picture:  It looks nothing like what I'd see in a photography shop. It isn't visually appealing and looks like something I'd see from a "still" of a movie like the grudge. Like she is about to rip out of the little girl skin and kill people type thing.


----------



## kayliana (May 1, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate everyone looking and the c&c.  I'm just explaining toddler pictures are always a little weird to me.  But, I do like this one.  The picture is not photoshopped into the other.  I live in a small country town, and that's how things look.  Here is the original.  One other thing I have noticed, evertime I upload a picture, when it resizes, it changes the color.  Does anybody know how to resize it without changing the color?


----------



## kayliana (May 1, 2010)

Here are some additonal ones I took.  The color is way off from how it really looks.  I can't figure it out.


----------



## ghache (May 3, 2010)

kayliana said:


> Don't get me wrong, I appreciate everyone looking and the c&c. I'm just explaining toddler pictures are always a little weird to me. But, I do like this one. The picture is not photoshopped into the other. I live in a small country town, and that's how things look. Here is the original. One other thing I have noticed, evertime I upload a picture, when it resizes, it changes the color. Does anybody know how to resize it without changing the color?


 

i really like it, but she look gray....check wb maybe?


----------



## NateS (May 3, 2010)

I would comment on the last set posted, but since c&c is clearly being ignored and "justified" I will refrain...no sense in wasting my time when my pointers will just be justified with some excuse.

...and yes I've seen what you were going for and seen similar concepts by other baby photogs (even done some myself) but you are off on a few technical aspects...I won't go into what they are since it would be pointless.


----------



## stone_family3 (May 3, 2010)

I like the color ones better than the "gray" one. IMO gray skin tone in kids looks better in studio than in an outside setting.


----------



## kayliana (May 5, 2010)

Thanks I did check the white balance, but it just looks different when I upload it to photobucket.  I'm not making excuses at all.  I'm asking if you guys have seen it before.  I don't have a studio, but I hope to try one one day   NateS you don't have to write at all if it's a "waste of time."  I find your comment pointles anyways, you didn't tell me anything.  The comments aren't being ignored, the pictures have already been taken.  I appreciate everyones comments.


----------



## stone_family3 (May 5, 2010)

I don't have a studio either, however I have went out to walmart or a fabric store and bought a couple of yards of fabric, I tacked it to the wall to make a make shift one. You might want to give it a try especially if you get to photograph the baby often. 

Good luck and keep practicing.


----------



## deb (May 5, 2010)

I'm going to go out on a limb and comment.  

It appears as though you have a lot of "natural" props.  Take advantage of them.  The child is adorable, shoot her running barefoot through the grass, looking at the nature surrounding her, climbing on the fence, or doing something she would normally do in the setting you have available.

If you are hell bent to shoot her sitting in a container, select a container that would normally be found in the setting.  i.e. a wagon is more likely to be found in an outdoor setting than a suitcase.  The suitcase looks like something you would circle in a "what is wrong with this picture" exercise.

Looking at the expression on her face in one of the shots, I can imagine her blowing dandelions, throwing a handful of flower petals up in the air or spinning around in the wide open space and laughing.  I can imagine her doing almost anything but sitting in a suitcase.

Also, open the aperture a few stops to blur the background so the subject isn't competing with the background.

As for the color, the original image looks much better.  I would venture a guess that the gray look was the result of reducing the saturation.


----------



## Christie Photo (May 5, 2010)

deb said:


> It appears as though you have a lot of "natural" props.  Take advantage of them.  The child is adorable, shoot her running barefoot through the grass, looking at the nature surrounding her, climbing on the fence, or doing something she would normally do in the setting you have available.
> ... select a container that would normally be found in the setting.  i.e. a wagon
> ... I can imagine her blowing dandelions, throwing a handful of flower petals up in the air or spinning around in the wide open space and laughing.



Good suggestions!

-Pete


----------



## kayliana (May 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone.  Deb thanks for the suggestions, I will definitely have to try that.  I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## eriqalan (May 5, 2010)

OK, it is a little pastel - almost looks like false coloring (the green looks real the reds seem a bit under-saturated)

The composition is right on, this is cropped right for the story you are telling; this is a great picture; maybe a bit overexposed (look at the flower in her hair, no definition) - if your camera has AEB (auto exposure bracketing) where it takes 3 pics at different light levels of the same image you could look at that and see if the "underexposed" (by the camera's brain) actually is underexposed or has better color saturation - especially in red (and what about the hair?)

I tried darkening it (20 setting) is PSP 7.0 (fastest load / functioning I have vs adobe, etc.) and then sharpening and it looks much better that way; maybe you can use something similar; whatever you have


----------



## kayliana (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the information!  I haven't tried that, i'm a beginner, but I'm trying to learn.  Thanks again


----------



## SusanMart (May 6, 2010)

I love all the pics.....honestly..

well, there are some things to work on, but GUYS, comon....the girl and the authors idea is AWESOME!!!!!!!!
I love this...this makes me think how cute and "pure" we are when are kids...those eyes.....mmm....

I love EVERYTHING.....you are a very good photographer!

and actually if I saw the first photo somewhere esle I would have theought that was a professional postcard!!!!


----------



## kayliana (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Susan!  You're very kind   I liked the idea, but it's ok, everyone has there own opinions.  I'm glad they share them.  Thanks again.


----------



## Fraginator3000 (May 8, 2010)

How sweet


----------



## BernieSC (May 15, 2010)

kayliana said:


> Thanks I did check the white balance, but it just looks different when I upload it to photobucket.  I'm not making excuses at all.  I'm asking if you guys have seen it before.  I don't have a studio, but I hope to try one one day   NateS you don't have to write at all if it's a "waste of time."  I find your comment pointles anyways, you didn't tell me anything.  The comments aren't being ignored, the pictures have already been taken.  I appreciate everyones comments.



Kayliana you have saved them in adobe RGB.  You want to save them in sRGB for web display to retain the correct colors.  Or do a "save for web" file.

I understand what you were going for in the first photo you posted.  For that type of photo and styling I think it looks very nice.


----------



## kayliana (May 16, 2010)

Thank you!  I didn't even realize.  Thank you for the help


----------

